# waiting on phone call



## molly2003 (Mar 28, 2003)

hi girls well last panel today this morning  (worried ) but I'm sure i will be OK.      sorry Ive not been on here to say hello but been relay busy doing baby's room .... 
we see our baby girl next week . our last week to be baby free....  
after all the up and downs with stress and ivf and adoption and the rows it can cause , its starting to feel like I'm going to be a mummy after all. 
i relay hope any one going for ivf or adoption to carry on and not give up please yours and mine dreams will soon be here. just don't stop.
as i know i can be relay hard . our light at the end of the tunnel is nearly here and just want to thank you all girls for all your posts is nice to read the post it keeps me going .
THANK YOU AND SUPERAL FOR ALL YOU HELP.. and support...   and every one on here  hugsss
i will post as son as i know. it should be before diner time today i get a nice call to say I'm going to be a real mummy...
thank you xxx xxx xxx xxx xxx


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

Ahhhhhhhhhhh Molly, it's really good that you've shared your experience of adoption along the way with us & we all wish you the best of luck.

I think you can be excused for not coming on here & keeping us up to date in the last few weeks. 

You must be so excited & everyone is really happy for you.

Your message today is really nice & kind & gives hope to those who think it may never happen.

Lots of luck for a very happy future to the 3 (4!) of you.

Love
Andrea
xx


----------



## molly2003 (Mar 28, 2003)

HI ANDREA ... AND GIRLS ITS A BIG FAT YES IM A REAL MUMMY XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

OH brilliant, that was a quick phone call.

Hooray, get the champagne out & celebrate in style.

Not long now until you meet your daughter, your going to be a Mummy!!       

Love
Andrea
xx


----------



## magenta (Nov 2, 2004)

congratulations!

Really delighted to hear your news.  wishing you every joy in the years ahead as a 'forever mummy'.

magenta x


----------



## gillywilly (Apr 18, 2004)

YIPPE YIPPEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! SO PLEASED FOR YOU !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! CANT WAIT TO HEAR ALL ABOUT THE INTRODUCTIONS.

lOVE gILL


----------



## Lauren (Jul 2, 2004)

Oh wow Molly, that really is the best news.  I can only imagine how over the moon you must be and your story really does give us all hope and encouragement to keep going knowing our dreams will come true one day.

Enjoy your celebrations and can't wait to hear all about your baby daughter.

Lots of love
Lauren xxx


----------



## kizzie (Jun 2, 2005)

Congratulations  

      

Kizziex


----------



## alex28 (Jul 29, 2004)

such a fantastic day!!!!!!! so pleased for you Molly really am - cant wait to hear about her. xxx


----------



## Ruthiebabe (Dec 15, 2003)

great news molly......whats this about 3 (or4) andrea?? did i miss somehting?


----------



## KarenM (Jul 30, 2002)

Great news Molly

Enjoy the next few days until you meet your little girl and have fun with her when you bring her home.

Love
Karen x


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

Hi Ruthiebabe

Molly know's what I mean but I will explain, I meant the 3 of them, Molly, DH & DD but Molly also has a step son which makes 4! easy when you know isn't it!!    
Andrea
xx


----------



## jilldill (Feb 2, 2006)

Molly,
I am so delighted for you, wow what a celebration tonight? I think this has cheered us all up wonderful news !!!!!!
Love JD x


----------



## cindyp (Apr 7, 2003)

Molly, so pleased for you.  Enjoy these last few days getting ready to welcome your baby girl.

love
Cindy


----------



## sanita (Oct 27, 2005)

The best news in the world Molly.  Enjoy every second of it.


----------



## Nats (Aug 22, 2003)

Oh well done MUMMY MOLLY

Its so F.A.B to have such good news on here and also nice for the lovely ladies that may just be starting the process too!!

Hope the days go fast so you get to meet her soon!!

Natsxxx


----------



## Barbarella (Jun 11, 2005)

Oh Molly, that is absolutely wonderful. Enjoy your last week baby free and then enjoy the rest of your life being a Mummy. Many congratulations...!!!

[I am sure I replied to this thread yesterday... if I have, sorry for duplicating, if I haven't.. I meant to...LOL]

Love C xx


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Hi Molly & Dh,

Wonderful news!  and a lovely post.

Laine


----------



## Boomerang girl (Jan 24, 2004)

aw brilliant news molly, I'm thrilled for you!


----------



## jan welshy (Jan 18, 2003)

Molly, congratulations. Fantastic news for everyone.
Love
WelshyXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## molly2003 (Mar 28, 2003)

HI GIRLS WELL ONLY 1  sleep to go at last untill we see our daughter          
im trying not to be worried or i will not sleep tonight ... ow do i sleep  will i cry how will i be .. it must be like giving birth  ... after many years our day is nearly here...
what do .............help help help help  flippin jelly bellys take care have to go or my head will cry ... xxxxx


----------



## molly2003 (Mar 28, 2003)

WE ALL CAN DO IT XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## fiona1 (Feb 2, 2005)

Molly - Enjoy your day tomorrow i will be thinking of you and your DH

Fiona


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

Good luck Molly & DH for today, enjoy every minute, you'll remember this day for the rest of your lives.

It will be such a magical moment when you get to see & hold your DD for the first time, if tears flow they are tears of happiness & don't stop them flowing!

Please let us know how your first day with your daughter went when you have a minute to digest this is all so real & you are at long last parents.

Enjoy this magical & special day & remember girls this will soon be you, especially Boomer & Ruthiebabe.

Love
Andrea
xx


----------



## jilldill (Feb 2, 2006)

Hi Molly,
Enjoy every second of today, I can't wait to hear how it goes. Your journey like Boomers and all the other girls are an inspiration to all of us who are at the start or a different stage of the journey. I wish you so much happiness this is the start now, a long time in coming but the start and you deserve every second of this have a wonderful day!!!!!!!
Love JD x


----------



## molly2003 (Mar 28, 2003)

hi mummy here aww AWWWW WHAT A LOVLEY BABY... IM WAS      HAPPY .....happy  and more happy 
HOW do i tell you ladies how it went well i can not explane my feelings im on a different cloud.........................
it just taken all the pain .......away..... of trying for a baby and now we have 1 im made up . girls please dont give up adoption ... its was the best.. im just gutted i did the ivf and waited all of 9 years for a a little one ...daddy was crying as well and baby said a da da for the 1st visit.. take care this cup of tea is like gold ... and ive won the lottery....... mummy now


----------



## KarenM (Jul 30, 2002)

Molly

Great news.  I remember not wanting to leave or say goodbye on that first visit, but before long she will be home with you and you can begin your family life.  Keep us posted

Love
Karen x


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

Hi Molly

Glad your visit went well, you don't have to try to tell us how you felt that first time, I think it's hard to put into words & everyone who has been lucky enough to have their children placed with them, know exactly how you feel.

For those who are so close, Ruth & Boomer, they will know this magical moment very soon & for those of you still waiting, Molly's words are proof that although we may have waited a bit longer than others to have our families, it does work out in the end, like winning the lottery!!

Any ideas when your DD will be home with you?

Love
Andrea
xx


----------



## alex28 (Jul 29, 2004)

you have made me cry and im at work!!!!

so pleased for you and your posts are an inspiration to us all to know that there is a light at the end of the tunnel.

thank you for sharing this with us. xxx


----------



## wynnster (Jun 6, 2003)

Oh Molly!

Woo - So pleased for you - what a magical moment for you all

Such inspirational posts from you ladies  

Kim xxx


----------



## BunBun (Apr 25, 2004)

Congratulations Molly & DH


----------



## kizzie (Jun 2, 2005)

Im so so so pleased for you    

       

Kizzie xx


----------



## cindyp (Apr 7, 2003)

Molly, so pleased for you and your DH   

It's such a lovely feeling, isn't it and it will get better and better.  Looking forward to hearing more about your daughter.

love

Cindy


----------



## Pilchardcat (Feb 1, 2003)

Molly, what a fantastic post to read, congratulations to you and Da da !  With love Amanda xxx


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Molly
What wonderful news !!!  

So pleased for you, hope its not too long before your little girl is home with you, and she is calling ma ma and da da all the time  

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## molly2003 (Mar 28, 2003)

hi girls well little messpot was all smiles  and giggles for daddy this morning me gutted at the front of her saying hello hello mummy here back again..  
daddy changed her nappy no poo poo . you watch girls  i get a full nappy tomorow when we have most of the day out with messpot.
messpots is a realy happy baby and loves to play peek a boo. there was me going hello -------peek a boo but then she looks for daddy under me  .
i know not long left untill baby is home with us so looking forward to hubbs going back to work so i have her all day on my own ..
then i will be left out  when hes home from work . i know she will be a real daddys girl. 
have to go to bed its now 2.30am need to sleep 1st shoping day to see how much we can spend on da das cash winnie the poo here we come. take care  xx mummy molly and da da and messpot xxx


----------



## jan welshy (Jan 18, 2003)

Congratluations Molly and DH. All is right with the world when special mums, dads  and babies find each other!
Love
WelshyXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

Hi Molly

Don't worry about mess pots looking for her da da all the time, she may not have had many father figures in her life & so this another new experience for her, once she knows you are the main carer & your DH goes back to work, she'll be all yours!

Glad everything is going well BUT PLEASE get some sleep, your going to be even more tired when your DD comes home forever.

Love to you & your DH!

Love
Andrea
xx


----------



## KarenM (Jul 30, 2002)

Molly

Glad the meets are going well but surprised at you being awake so late at night/early in the morning.  We were wacked doing our intro's we were in bed so early.

As Andrea says get some sleep as you will need it when DD is home for good.

Karen x


----------



## Boomerang girl (Jan 24, 2004)

oh molly it is so lovely to read about your intros- when do you bring messpot home?
NOW GET SOME SLEEP ! LOL


----------



## Barbarella (Jun 11, 2005)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwww Molly, that is WONDERFUL to read. I cannot believe I've missed this thread... for the past few days. Am sooo thrilled for you and to read your emotional post is just fabulous. I can't wait for the day...!!

[move][glow=red,2,300][glow=red,2,300][shadow=red,left]~~~~~~MANY MANY CONGRATULATIONS~~~~~~[move]

Lots of love, C xx


----------



## Viva (May 16, 2005)

Molly, It's so lovely reading your post's...I'm sure your 'messpot' is going to love her new mummy and daddy so much...looking forward ot hearing more form you, when you have the time!
Love Viva
XXX


----------



## molly2003 (Mar 28, 2003)

me i can not belive what i did the other day me ...
well 1ST DAY OUT ` WAS MAD WENT TO the loo and to do a bum change full nappy like. then got th key shut the door and locked it behide me .
yep changed baby .. used the loo in baby changing room guess what after 5 minutes i could not get out me and my new daughter was locked in the baby changing room with her giling at me looking for the key in her nappy all over .. then after 10 minutes of real panic     i found it ... hubby thinking i got lost or done a runner ...
WELL day 2 go to see my dad in hospital to see baby with hubby he used the stairs i used the lift then i got lost baby was getting stressed out  did not know what floor to go  so we was going up and down in the lifts for agaes . on our own again  just trust me its hard this week were realy tryed and thank good for kfc  and macdonnals ....
take care need 5 minutes to chill out time baby will be home in the week ,, but messpot is so cute and lovley and small ,,,, can not belive its going to be for real so soon

take care gilrs and good luck to you all in everything you up to doing ... molly xxxx ---   < mad mummy


----------



## Viva (May 16, 2005)

Molly...I had to laugh at your post...it's such the sort of thing that I would do...especially losing the key...which reminds me I do have a lost key to look for...!!!
Enjoy the last of your pre-baby chill out time...soemthing tells me however that you won't care about losing it when your beautiful little girl comes home!!!


----------



## jilldill (Feb 2, 2006)

Hi Molly,
I think this is all probably nerves and stuff you are now concentrating on other things don't worry each time will get easier and not long till you are home together as a family.
Love JD x


----------



## cindyp (Apr 7, 2003)

Molly, LOL at the bathroom incident   

Been there, done that, was doing an overnight babysit for my sister when my neices were only 4 and 3 months and managed to lock myself in the bathroom (long story about DIY and missing handles).  It was 11 at night and I ended up shouting my 4 year old out of bed and getting her to phone my DH to come rescue me.  It was lucky she was always such a bright kid   

There will be plenty more incidents after you get your little messpot home.  Enjoy your time together and try to get some rest when you can, you're going to need it.  

love
Cindy

PS, somewhere along the line I've missed out on messpot's age.  How old is your little girl?


----------



## molly2003 (Mar 28, 2003)

hi girls well little toes is home and she is in her cot fast a sleep zzzzz  ..
what a easy baby we have here.. but the Little Peggie's are coming out fast she now has 5 ouchhhh.. 
were relay happy with her and baby has settled in relay good. she can now say dad a and mam ma. awww.
today i got relay to go out and come down the stairs and baby said awwwww at me i was smiling thing awww what a lovely baby.
baby is all over dadda and daddy has had his little moment and taken her out for a walk on the hills. awwwww.
and baby came back and caught a little sun , i run out to the chemist to get the high baby creams..
i can tell you this for sure girls ivf .. trying for a baby is so so hard but when they come home that pain just gos away.. and my happy smile is back again.
we got the swing for the garden 1st day we got her as im sure she will need it. the house is a TIP ((((( dont care ))))  full of toys and ballons and baby things but i feel like time has relay gone fast with the adoption  now baby is home  and time will fly for you girls just keep it up and don't stop ..i know you will say the same as me ...
i will keep posting were of to the docs next week to have a M.O.T WITH  the


----------



## KarenM (Jul 30, 2002)

Molly

Sounds great at least your not like me on your first night, I spent mine on the stairs just listening out.

Enjoy, its just brill being a mum.

Karen x


----------



## Milktray (Jun 12, 2005)

Only just catching up with threads, HUGE congratulations Molly.

You sound over the moon, enjoy every moment.

xx


----------



## wynnster (Jun 6, 2003)

Molly,

So lovely to read your posts - You're thrilled to bits and it really shows  

Kim xxxxx


----------



## Anabelle (Nov 6, 2004)

Molly

I'm sat here crying at these posts, it is so wonderful.

Congratulations to you both

A
x


----------



## Barbarella (Jun 11, 2005)

Sounds fabulous Molly.  I cannot wait.  Many many congrats again... 

Love Cxx


----------

